# Do you use the same name twice?



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I lost my dog of 16 years in February her name was pepper. We just got a new pup who is just about perfect and my husband think it's ok to name her pepper after the dog I loved so much. 

For me I think it is wrong go use the same name twice. Pepper pasted on i will never forget her and will always love her but it's time to move on sort of. I feel this pup is a fresh start and needs a name of her own. 

To name a dog after a dog you loved kind of makes sense I guess because people do it with relatives. For some reason I just don't like the idea of Same names for dogs. 

What do you think 

Any good girl names you can think of let me know too. 

Thanks


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

You've come to the right place.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i agree. i don't think there's anything wrong per se...but it would feel "wrong" too. each dog is different. i feel like if you named her pepper you'd expect the dog to be just like your old dog and she most definately will not be. new dog new name!

you could keep a theme and name the dog another "spice"
salt
paprika
peppermint
parsely
POPPY (i like this one the best!)
Papaya


here's my favorite place to buy herbs so you can get a look at some words? http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkherb/bulkherb.html


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's no reason why you can't use the same name.
if you don't want to use the same name then find another one.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I would go with the same theme in her honor... some sort of spice? Paprika? Basil? Something similar enough to have it relate to your last, but no, I wouldn't use the same name twice, personally.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My aunt and uncle had two black cockers in succession named Ebony.
Then they had two dobermans in succession named Sport.

Our dog Daisy died 3 years ago and we still call Abby Daisy by accident.

Reusing a name is entirely up to you (of course) but I wouldn't because if you started
talking about Pepper you might have to clarify which one. And right now, for you,
there is only one Pepper.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Alice
Asia
Jasmine
Calypso
Calisto
Diamond
Haylen
Prixus
Portia
Serephina
Sia
Leah
Layla
Lola
Paris
Anastasia
Ariel
Belle
Bella
Isis
Autumn
April 
Jade
Fallyn
Helena
Maci
Riley
Raina
Raven
Selene
Willa
Willow
Winnie
Secret
Spirit
Harlow
Halo
Mia
Armani
Bree


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My parents are on their third 'Holly'. I think it's crazy, but if it makes them happy, so be it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that if you think it is not a good idea, than it probably isn't.

My folks did not like the name Arwen. Three years later, Arwen was so well-beloved that her name was her. If that makes any sense at all. Somewhere down the line, I may have another Arwen. Not any time soon, it is still too raw. She has been gone around a year and a half now. 

Also in conversation, we often say, remember Princess or Jazzy, or Pip, or Pip used to do that... My Mom will tell us about a dog they had growing up, King. If there were three Kings, it would be kind of confusing. (Wait, I think there were three kings -- oh, different venue.) But then they had a dog called, Bullmick Mooseface The Third. There was no First or Second, I think there has to be a story behind that name.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't like the idea personally. It just doesn't seem right. Each dog has their own personality so (IMO) they should have their own name, not be named the same as a previous dog. Although I have accidentally called Bianca by my previous dog's name before, I wouldn't give two dogs the same name. If I wanted to "honor" the other dog I'd make their name part of my next dog's registered name, or give them that as a "middle" name or something.

Although I actually have had two pets with the same name but it's a different sort of situation so it doesn't bother me in this case... Years ago there was a stray Shar-Pei I found and fostered for a while, who I named Harley (as in Harley Davidson). A few years ago I had a litter of rescued kittens and I named one of them Harlequin, but we often call her Harle or Harley as a nickname. I don't think of it as the same as one pet passing and then giving the next pet the same name, though... For one thing because the two names are totally different in origin.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

When I worked at the vet clinic, we had a client who named all his dogs "Intrepid". When I met him, he had Intrepid IV and Intrepid V, at the same time. This seemed really strange to me. How do the dogs know which one you're talking to? He said that they knew. Whatever!

I wouldn't give two dogs the same name. Maybe only if they were separated by 20 years or so.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> Although I actually have had two pets with the same name but it's a different sort of situation so it doesn't bother me in this case... Years ago there was a stray Shar-Pei I found and fostered for a while, who I named Harley (as in Harley Davidson).


My sister has two daughters named Amy. One was hers naturally and one she adopted years later. She (this is true) lived on Amy Road.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks guys this is like the nicest dog forum I have found. My daughter is 3 and she is calling her Maggie. I am not really sure where she got that. I like it because I am a Simpson fan. But it's still not decided.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I wouldn't be opposed to using the same name twice personally. My parents used to raise Norwegian Elkhounds and they had a female named Greta and my mom named the gsd she has now Greta. She loved her first Greta so much that she wanted to name the new dog after her.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I would not do it, but I could also see circumstances where it would feel more right.

As an aside to what Paddy said, I had a classmate years ago who went by Lisa. Turned out that was really her middle name. She and her 6 sisters where all named Mary and went by their middle name.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I had a dog named Reilly years ago. It was one of my favorite names for a dog. I had picked that name out for him years prior. When I was about to get Saber, I actually thought about naming her Riley (new spelling, same pronunciation) because I love the name, but it felt weird, like I'd be trying to replace him, so I didn't use it. I think it's fine though if you want to do it. My son is named after his cousin who passed on, and my other son is named after my father, so I think naming-after is fine.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

Personally, I would not want to give a name to a dog that had been given to a past dog. New dog. New name.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Lilie said:


> My parents are on their third 'Holly'. I think it's crazy, but if it makes them happy, so be it.


My husband grew up with ESS's and every last one of them was named Susie. Go figure. I have never re-used a name though.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Pepper311 said:


> To name a dog after a dog you loved kind of makes sense I guess because people do it with relatives. For some reason I just don't like the idea of Same names for dogs.


Yeah, but when you do it with children, they're usually named after a relative who is still living, or who passed away a long time ago. You don't usually name a child after someone you're still grieving. 

Plus, if you name your son Jim after your grandfather Jim, you probably didn't _call_ your grandfather "Jim." You probably called him Grandpa or Papa or something. If you name your daughter Sally after Aunt Sally you probably didn't _call_ her Sally-- you caller her Auntie or Aunt Sally. A son named after his father usually ends up Junior, or Tommy instead of Tom, or Danny for Dan.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i like maggie! or you could name her margerita and her nick name could be baggie


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

On a historical note, people did used to name more than one child the same name in order to carry on the naming tradition. Pretty interesting to find the right Alexander when researching your family.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

MicheleMarie said:


> i like maggie! or you could name her margerita and her nick name could be baggie


Baggie sounds like a dog for a pot head.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I had a Sabre many many years ago - my C litter has a Csabre (my avatar)...many years later....I will soon have a K litter - and will do Kyra (esp if it is Csabre's litter, as Kyra was her mother)....I may not keep that particular pup, but I will use the name....


Lee


----------



## annie (Sep 6, 2011)

Our previous long coat's name was Shaggy, and the name suited him so well. Our new pup is also a long coat and I just could not imagine any other name but Shaggy. But we decided on Sam. Which is close enough for those days I call him Shaggy by accident


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I personally have never liked using the same name twice. My cousin's wife named all her Danes Princess and a friend of mine used variations of the name Taffy with her Cockers.

My suggestion is to go with the Pepper theme, but not use the actual name Pepper.

Cayenne
Chili
Habanero
Jalapeño
Malabar
Rocoto
Tabasco
Tellicherry
Sarawak


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

arycrest said:


> Cayenne


I think that is pretty.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love all of my animal's names. Sinister and Wicked are my favorite, I highly doubt that I would name another animal after them, Wicked is my soul mate and Sinister can never be replaced.

I will however reuse the name Rogue, but I would name a girl that instead of a boy.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I would not reuse a name. Just does not feel right to me. 

My sister named her son after our childhood family dog. That did not feel right to me either. Jake, to me will always be that lovable Irish setter.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a friend on their fourth Lemo, all German Shepherds, it's just weird to me, each of my dogs is special, and when I think of them their name is unique to THAT dog.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't think I'd use the same name twice. I like being creative with names...well, dog names.


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

We named or first GS using the first 2 letters of my husband's name and the first 2 letters of my name. When Rudi died last year, we wanted to honor his memory with our new GS puppy, but I just could not bring myself to name the new pup with the same name. There could only be one Rudi in my heart. So we named the new pup with the first letters of our name, R.D. That way same idea, but different name. My husband sometimes jokes that it stands for Rudi Dos (Spanish for two).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I haven't named any of my animals the same name , but I do know someone who has had like 3, golden retrievers all named Bear.

I dunno, i just think all of mine were such individuals , couldn't be replicated.

I do like 'catchy' names tho, Masi is named after I lost my Sami girl, with the lettering switched around to honor her..


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I reuse a lot of things but not names. Each one of my critters has always had their very own unique personality. I think it would remind me too much of the original name sake.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

are not going to use the same name. picking a name for this pup has been just as hard as trying to come up with a boy name for if we had a boy. Luckily We had a baby girl.

I like the name Roxy but I think it is too over used. BUT it is such a cute name. She looks like a Roxy. we just call her puppy. Teaching Recall is kind of driving me crazy because I never know what to say to get her attention. Even with out a name she is pretty good at the recall.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I personally wouldn't. As people said, new dog and new name. 

Its like if my child died and then I had another child and gave it the same name. Weird & creepy.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i would use another name.. my dad wanted to name his next dog kiazer but that was too similar to king, so we named him blitz instead... i know it must be tough without your pepper but this new pup is not a replacement for that dog, it is a new friend, and in my opinion, should have a new name.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Would I use the same name twice? ABSOLUTELY NOT!

I do currently have 2 sorrel Quarter Horse mares that are BOTH named Roxie though. But I didn't name either one. They both came to me with that barn name and when I got the second one I just could not manage to come up with another name for her. So I have Roxie and Roxy. But since Roxie is the smallest horse I have ever had (she isn't really a pony though, she IS a horse.) , I call her "The Pony" when I talk about her, so that way other folks don''t get confused as to which one I am talking about.


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't think I would use the same name twice. For me, part of the fun in animals is coming up with names for them.

My grandparents, however, always used the same names. They owned two Shelties for as long as anyone in the family can remember. Always one boy and one girl. Always named Sir Lancelot and Lady Guinevere (Lance and Lady for short).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Pepper311 said:


> Any good girl names you can think of let me know too.


Mocha
Meika
Mira
Addison
Kahlua
Corona
Caramel
Dolly
Damsel
Hallyn
Harmonia
Hestia
Hella
Hera
Athena
Hecate
Jewel
Lyra
Lyric
Onyx
Paris
Paisley
Paige
Piper
Penelope
Portia
Ques
Quinn
Rayne
Raven
Riley
Rue
Reece
Sage
Serena
Saleen
Sloan
Seven
Tazor
Talon
Torrid
Venus
Vixen
Willow
Winnie
Wyra
Willa 
Wisteria
Whisper
Xena
Zelda
Zahara
Lily
Daisey
Flower
Petunia
Rosie
Gardenia
Breezy
Sunshine
Star
Luna
Orbits
Comet
Eclipse
Sky
Skylar
River
Stormy


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the name Ideas. I have been calling her puppy and puppers 
I like 
Phoebe
Sky
River ( but its more a boy name I think)
Winter
Comet
Star

But I really like Phoebe the best.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Pepper311 said:


> Thanks for the name Ideas. I have been calling her puppy and puppers
> I like
> Phoebe
> Sky
> ...


i love winter and sky 
and POPPY if you wanted to do a spice


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Pepper311 said:


> River ( but its more a boy name I think)


River is a girl in Doctor Who. 

River Song (Doctor Who) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> River is a girl in Doctor Who.
> 
> River Song (Doctor Who) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


river pheonix (the actor) was a boy, and i used to lease a gelding named river but i think it could be a girls name too


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Poppy would be good I like it she is black like a poppy seed and poppy flowers are one of my fav. Also she is responding to the name puppy. Poppy makes sense. That could be the one. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Pepper311 said:


> Poppy would be good I like it she is black like a poppy seed and poppy flowers are one of my fav. Also she is responding to the name puppy. Poppy makes sense. That could be the one. Right now that name seems like the one.
> 
> Thanks guys.


 
:happyboogie:

let me know if it sticks!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I did once - I grew up with an Old English Sheepdog named Scruffy. She was a great dog. When I got my own first dog I named him Scruffy - it fit him. That was the only time I repeated a name.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't yet.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My dog Oso is named after a dog that we only had for a short period of time and my daughter insisted that our rescue dog be named after him.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

MicheleMarie said:


> i agree. i don't think there's anything wrong per se...but it would feel "wrong" too. each dog is different. i feel like if you named her pepper you'd expect the dog to be just like your old dog and she most definately will not be. new dog new name!
> 
> you could keep a theme and name the dog another "spice"
> salt
> ...


I agree! I don't think you should go with the same name. But I love the idea of choosing one in the same "vein." I like poppy, too.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

My husband came home and said what about cookie. That would go with the food theme we have in my family. We have meatball and cookie. I even have a bird named kiwi. pepper is kind of a food.


----------

